# Fortune Cookies



## tolisamarie

So I spent all the leaf tickets I was hoarding on Marshall fortune cookies. I got all the items (and lots of multiples) EXCEPT THE KITCHEN!!

I don't buy leaf tickets so I won't be buying anymore cookies, unless they have more events that give a lot of leaf tickets as rewards.

This is my setup...I wish I had that kitchen to replace one of the two sweets cases!!!!


----------



## Imaginetheday

Cute! I got the little hat with the free Marshall cookie on the first day, then bought a Marshall cookie and got... the hat. Sigh...


----------



## tolisamarie

I got the pastry shop counter from my free cookie. I wonder if anyone was lucky enough to get the kitchen? 

I spent all of the 1,250 leaf tickets I had saved up. That's 25 cookies, and not one kitchen. I'm losing motivation to keep playing this game.


----------



## Ras

Get the ice cream display from Peanut in the meantime. That would work.


----------



## MopyDream44

Did you use your stamps already? How many stamps does the final item you need cost? These cookies are sounding worse by the thread.


----------



## Vizionari

That's adorable! I was lucky to get a pastry shop counter and a maid dress from my first few cookies, but unfortunately I'll be relying on the restocks to get more character cookies :c


----------



## Bcat

it looks super cute! You always make the cutest campsites!

Unfortunately I probably won't get very many of the fortune cookie items due to the sheer cost of them. 
But I did get the pastry display with my free one!


----------



## PizzaHorse

How do you open the free cookie?


----------



## iLoveYou

The kithen is huge compared to the sweets display case. :{ They really need to give us more space if items are going to just keep getting bigger. 








PizzaHorse said:


> How do you open the free cookie?



Open your " Items " tab, then press the " ... " button near the top and then press on the button that looks like a fortune cookie.


----------



## tolisamarie

MopyDream44 said:


> Did you use your stamps already? How many stamps does the final item you need cost? These cookies are sounding worse by the thread.



Each cookie gets you one stamp. You need a full card of 10 stamps to trade. The only things you can get with one card are the common items. The rare items cost 5 cards (50 cookies!!!) and the kitchen costs 10 full cards (100 cookies!!!!)

So I have two and a half cards from the 25 cookies I bought, but they are pretty much useless.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ras said:


> Get the ice cream display from Peanut in the meantime. That would work.



I think you're right. I'll stick with the ice cream display, and now that I know how huge the kitchen is, I'm not sure I want it!


----------



## Ras

I’m going to have to add you so I can see your camp. Looks good! I found you in the ID thread.


----------



## tolisamarie

Ras said:


> I’m going to have to add you so I can see your camp. Looks good! I found you in the ID thread.



Great! I can always use active friends.


----------



## tolisamarie

iLoveYou said:


> The kithen is huge compared to the sweets display case. :{ They really need to give us more space if items are going to just keep getting bigger.



Is the kitchen 3x3 squares or 2x3? I can see it's 3 wide, but I can't tell how deep it is from your pic.


----------



## iLoveYou

tolisamarie said:


> Is the kitchen 3x3 squares or 2x3? I can see it's 3 wide, but I can't tell how deep it is from your pic.



The width requires 2 squares & the length requires 3 squares.


----------



## Ras

Wow! I logged in just now and got the free Rosie cookie and it had the Rosie's yellow stage in it! Lucky!


----------



## Ras

BTW, the song the animals sing from the new stages is different.  It is



Spoiler



Bubblegum KK


----------



## Angel-Rae

Edit. Sorry never mind I think I was mixed up. I thought I got the kitchen without leaf tickets but I think I must have bought one looking at my leaf ticket balance. Was so distracted last night I can?t recall. Should have waited till I was giving all of my attention to the game.


----------



## Garrett

I got the kitchen from a 50 ticket cookie. I didn't really understand the event and how it all worked, so I thought I'd just get the one cookie and see. Luckily, I got the one thing I really wanted. 

I got Filbert's rocket launcher with a 5,000 bell cookie.


----------



## Sowelu

I actually got the Kitchen with my second cookie purchase. However, a few purchases later, in addition to most of the pastry shop items, I now have way too many shop uniforms!


----------



## MopyDream44

Sowelu said:


> I actually got the Kitchen with my second cookie purchase. However, a few purchases later, in addition to most of the pastry shop items, I now have way too many shop uniforms!



Yeah, this is why this feels super icky. I'm really happy you got the kitchen, but there is zero guarantee that people can get the full set. You will have people with better luck getting the rarest items from the freebies and others who won't get the full set even after spending their entire savings like the OP. Maybe there will be a cookie sale or an event where we can earn more tickets. (Crosses fingers)


----------



## Merol14

https://youtu.be/aHFhSNelptg

Basically, it's a 25 minutes long video of a Japanese buying and spending, buying and spending leaf tickets trying to get the yellow stage, while ranting that he's poor and that kids shouldn't be tempted this way.

Good bye to my perfect catalog


----------



## Gir

I wish we could trade items. I did the same thing, but was only looking to get the orange dress from Marshal's cookies. Got 24 cookies and not a single dress. I'd gladly give you this bulky ugly kitchen for your orange dress ahaha. 
*it's actually not ugly (I just don't have use for it in my camp)

But your camp looks lovely anyways <3


----------



## PaperCat

im only buying the ones using bells. i am happy one of the normal fortune cookies gave me mrs. flamingo to match my mr. flamingo.


----------



## Sowelu

Just got a second pastry kitchen... I wish there was a way to gift these items to other players who are having a hard time getting them, but that would go against Nintendo's Leaf Ticket burning strategy... Meanwhile, not a pastry cake tower in sight... the last item needed. lol


----------



## iLoveYou

Sowelu said:


> Meanwhile, not a pastry cake tower in sight... the last item needed. lol



That was the last item I needed too ! It was such a pain to get it but the duplicates did help towards Gulliver. I would want a second one but because of how much it took me just to get one .. there's no way I'm tryig again.


----------



## Becca617

this is super cute!!!! i would love to get the items but i hate gambling so much, it's really sad we have to do it this way especially with the fortune cookies being 50 tickets a pop.. i originally imagined them being 10 tickets for just one, times that by 5 now. i hope they reduce the cost but im kinda doubting it.. for my free Marshal cookie, I got the cute little cafe shirt lookalike.


----------



## Sowelu

I now have 3 pastry kitchens, 6 pastry uniforms, and not a single (much needed) pastry cake tower! lol! I think Nintendo has finally found away to make gobs more Pocket Camp money... Gambling for coveted items with Leaf Tickets...


----------



## Bcat

Sowelu said:


> I now have 3 pastry kitchens, 6 pastry uniforms, and not a single (much needed) pastry cake tower! lol! I think Nintendo has finally found away to make gobs more Pocket Camp money... Gambling for coveted items with Leaf Tickets...



man it's times like these i wish we could trade!


----------



## Neocmiri

The one question I do have is, if we need to have the villagers able to come to the camp to get the items related to the memories? I'm worried I'm wasting chances when I get the cookies (not bought any with Leaf Tickets so far) because I haven't got the related villagers visiting my campground.


----------



## iLoveYou

Neocmiri said:


> The one question I do have is, if we need to have the villagers able to come to the camp to get the items related to the memories? I'm worried I'm wasting chances when I get the cookies (not bought any with Leaf Tickets so far) because I haven't got the related villagers visiting my campground.



Yes. The specific campers / villagers need to be able to be hosted at your campsite and need to be actually present at your campsite for you to be able to play out the memory.


----------



## Angel-Rae

I got a four star item in both my Rosie and Filbert cookies. So maybe I did get the kitchen in my gift cookie? I wish I could remember. I did buy one leaf ticket Marshal cookie so it could have been in that. #neverplaywhilstdoingotherthings


----------



## Angel-Rae

I cracked and bought a leaf ticket Marshal cookie. Duplicate kitchen. I swear this is designed to be infuriating, I have two now and Tolisa has none.


----------



## Garrett

I bought one Marshall cookie with tickets, got the kitchen I  wanted, decided that was it. I have 800,000 bells so I'm only going to use those to get cookies for the rest of the event.


----------



## Neocmiri

iLoveYou said:


> Yes. The specific campers / villagers need to be able to be hosted at your campsite and need to be actually present at your campsite for you to be able to play out the memory.



I meant as in to win the item from the cookies, not to actually play the memory. You need to get the items as well, and I was wondering if obtaining them were locked behind having the villagers able to be hosted or not.


----------



## Bcat

Neocmiri said:


> I meant as in to win the item from the cookies, not to actually play the memory. You need to get the items as well, and I was wondering if obtaining them were locked behind having the villagers able to be hosted or not.



i can confirm. you need to host the animals at your camp to be able to view the memory.


----------



## tolisamarie

On the first day there was a Filbert cookie for sale for 5000 bells. I bought it and got rocket launch lights. In the three days since then the only cookies for sale for bells have been the brown cookies with regular furniture. At this rate it doesn't seem possible to get all the special furniture with bells alone. 

I wish we could trade items, there could be a feature where you could mail an item to a friend, like they had in City Folk.


----------



## Vizionari

I just got the pastry shop kitchen earlier today. I love the aesthetic. Now to get all the other ones so I can complete the set ;(


----------



## Angel-Rae

tolisamarie said:


> On the first day there was a Filbert cookie for sale for 5000 bells. I bought it and got rocket launch lights. In the three days since then the only cookies for sale for bells have been the brown cookies with regular furniture. At this rate it doesn't seem possible to get all the special furniture with bells alone.
> 
> I wish we could trade items, there could be a feature where you could mail an item to a friend, like they had in City Folk.



The same for me, just the brown cookies since. I wish I could send you a kitchen!


----------



## tolisamarie

Angel-Rae said:


> The same for me, just the brown cookies since. I wish I could send you a kitchen!



You're sweet! I've got duplicates of everything else I'd love to trade for it!!


----------



## Ras

Neocmiri said:


> I meant as in to win the item from the cookies, not to actually play the memory. You need to get the items as well, and I was wondering if obtaining them were locked behind having the villagers able to be hosted or not.



I can't confirm it 100%, because I have all of the villagers except some of the new ones, but I tend to doubt they would keep you from obtaining the item just because you can't host, say, Filbert. They would probably lock the Filbert cookies if that was the case.


----------



## iLoveYou

Ras said:


> I can't confirm it 100%, because I have all of the villagers except some of the new ones, but I tend to doubt they would keep you from obtaining the item just because you can't host, say, Filbert. They would probably lock the Filbert cookies if that was the case.



Ya, I didn't want to answer because I wasn't 100% sure either ( already have all campers required for all memories up to now ) but I don't think they would lock up an item until you get the campers invited or hosted. Especially if their goal is to make money. I don't think they would place a restriction through a free feature ( hosting / inviting campers ) before being able to spend money to achieve something ( getting the item required for the memory ).


----------



## Patronus

tolisamarie said:


> On the first day there was a Filbert cookie for sale for 5000 bells. I bought it and got rocket launch lights. In the three days since then the only cookies for sale for bells have been the brown cookies with regular furniture. At this rate it doesn't seem possible to get all the special furniture with bells alone.
> 
> I wish we could trade items, there could be a feature where you could mail an item to a friend, like they had in City Folk.



I would really like to see us being able to list furniture in our market boxes. I feel like that would be super amazing for the game. That way some event item can actually gain a little bit of value because of how limited they are and people who missed out can still get them.


----------



## Justin

Trading will never happen. That's just opening up a black market for people to sell their rare furniture for $$$ and undercutting Nintendo's prices.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> Trading will never happen. That's just opening up a black market for people to sell their rare furniture for $$$ and undercutting Nintendo's prices.


And besides. There's Gulliver.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Patronus said:


> I would really like to see us being able to list furniture in our market boxes. I feel like that would be super amazing for the game. That way some event item can actually gain a little bit of value because of how limited they are and people who missed out can still get them.



That is a terrible idea.  I'd rather pay real money than hundreds of thousands of Bells that are pretty difficult to earn for one item.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I got the balloons from the free Rosie cookie and the space helmet from the free Filbert one. Those were the only ones I wanted so that was cool. I really want the waiter outfit from Marshall's cookie, but so far I haven't have any luck. I got the round table twice and one of the bigger food displays. Come on Marshall.


----------



## Katelyn

Lol according to a datamine the next fortune cookie they’re addin is going to cost 80 LT


----------



## Angel-Rae

What?! Oh my word. That’s just crazy money.


----------



## Bcat

Katelyn said:


> Lol according to a datamine the next fortune cookie they’re addin is going to cost 80 LT



Are you freaking kidding me? Have they learned NOTHING


----------



## Moonfish

Bcat said:


> Are you freaking kidding me? Have they learned NOTHING



I’m sure they’ve learned there’s a market for these types of sales. Sorry to say, but we (those unwilling to spend heaps money) are not the target audience with these cookies. There are enough whales out there blowing cash on tickets that they’re increasing the price tag.

This is every mobile game I’ve ever played. The formula works. If you don’t have the means then get used to not getting everything you want.


----------



## Bcat

Moonfish said:


> I’m sure they’ve learned there’s a market for these types of sales. Sorry to say, but we (those unwilling to spend heaps money) are not the target audience with these cookies. There are enough whales out there blowing cash on tickets that they’re increasing the price tag.
> 
> This is every mobile game I’ve ever played. The formula works. If you don’t have the means then get used to not getting everything you want.



I mean, I was hoping that if we made enough noise they would lower the prices for the next cookies, but to have the audacity to RAISE the price...what a huge middle finger to the fans.

IMO the best thing we can do to protest this is: 
A:do not buy leaf tickets for any reason
B: send feedback to let them know why you’re not buying tickets

It’s not much but it’s about all we can do


----------



## Moonfish

Bcat said:


> I mean, I was hoping that if we made enough noise they would lower the prices for the next cookies, but to have the audacity to RAISE the price...what a huge middle finger to the fans.
> 
> IMO the best thing we can do to protest this is:
> A:do not buy leaf tickets for any reason
> B: send feedback to let them know why you’re not buying tickets
> 
> It’s not much but it’s about all we can do



Like I said, there are enough whales out there dropping big bucks on these things (case and point, raising ticket prices instead of lowering) that people without the means or desires to keep up aren’t even on Nintendo’s radar. By all means, don’t spend money if you feel it’s not worth it. I don’t. It’s a “freemium” game, the sooner you can come to terms with that the better. Mobile games became much more enjoyable to me when I stopped caring about businesses and their greedy tactics.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Katelyn said:


> Lol according to a datamine the next fortune cookie they?re addin is going to cost 80 LT



I'm so done with this.  I'll just have to resist all those cute items.  What a disappointment.


----------



## Flare

The only duplicates I've been getting are Pop-Star balloons, I have been getting a new item everytime I open a cookie, I must be lucky or something lmao.

I just decided to use any leaf tickets I get on the cookies since there isn't anything I'd like to get rn.


----------



## Paperboy012305

(Employee at Nintendo) _So, we've been hearing complaints about the price of the fortune cookies in leaf tickets sir, and they want the price reduced. Any ideas, sir?_

(Creator of Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp) _EUREKA! Let's have a new fortune cookie event about Hopkins. And you buy them with 80 Leaf Tickets_

(Same Employee at Nintendo) _That doesn't help the cause, do you have any idea how many fans will b-_

(Creator of Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp) _*MONEY, ALL WE CARE ABOUT IS MONEY!!!*_

So yeah, there's Hopkins' fortune cookies now.

Nintendo heard you, so they raised the chances of having air in your wallet with one fly.


----------



## Angel-Rae

I am limiting myself only buying LT Marshall cookies every few days or so and today I coughed up the 50 LT just got my third effing kitchen. It’s all so annoying,!  I already have two kitchens. Now I have three kitchens and I know as a duplicate that’s a good duplicate but I can’t fit three kitchens in my camp, I can’t even fit two kitchens. And Tolisa still doesn’t have one as far as I can tell.


----------



## tolisamarie

Angel-Rae said:


> I am limiting myself only buying LT Marshall cookies every few days or so and today I coughed up the 50 LT just got my third effing kitchen. It?s all so annoying,!  I already have two kitchens. Now I have three kitchens and I know as a duplicate that?s a good duplicate but I can?t fit three kitchens in my camp, I can?t even fit two kitchens. And Tolisa still doesn?t have one as far as I can tell.



Nope, still no kitchen yet, but I'm hopeful!


----------



## Angel-Rae

tolisamarie said:


> Nope, still no kitchen yet, but I'm hopeful!



I want it for you so much.


----------



## boring

I've only spent leaf tickets on ONE item so far,, and I didn't feel I got my moneys worth oof. I'm not very loaded as it is so I could only really buy 4 anyway, but seeing as theyre here for 6 more weeks, I'm just gonna continue to wait on them when they come up as 5000 PCB lol.


----------



## geetry

There were two of Rosie's cookies for bells yesterday, I felt really lucky. Until they were two blue pop-star dresses. I have three of them now.


----------



## AndroGhostX

Am I the only one having really bad luck with the character fortune cookies? All I have had in stock are 500 bell ones for the past like 3 or so weeks! And not once have I had a Hopkins in stock!


----------



## Bcat

AndroGhostx said:


> Am I the only one having really bad luck with the character fortune cookies? All I have had in stock are 500 bell ones for the past like 3 or so weeks! And not once have I had a Hopkins in stock!



Yes i have terrible luck with character fortune cookies! I’ve actually had 2 Hopkins in stock however.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I think the days you have for the character cookies rely to leaf tickets only. I think they might still be in stock for bells after the deadline for the leaf ticket character cookies.


----------



## MopyDream44

I just checked my catalog to see how many special fortune cookies I've been able to buy only with bells, and I've been able to purchase four after checking every single day. {slow claps}


----------



## AndroGhostX

I have a theory about fortunte cookies if someone can comfirm it. I think that character fortune cookies spawning may be linked to the amount of Leaf Tickets you have. For awhile, I was only getting regular cookies, and I have about 70 Leaf Tickets, which I spent on KK's guitar, and that brought me down to like 30 Leaf Tickets. Well this morning with that amount of Leaf Tickets, the Marshal and Rosie cookies were in stock.

So my question is, are the amount of Leaf Tickets on hand related to what is in stock? Does the game not stock any character cookies because it wants me to use Leaf Tickets to buy a character cookie? ._.

Luckily, I got Marshal's Pastry stand thing from the cookie this morning. So 1 out of 4 memories lol. I got another Blue Pop Stand/Stage from Rosie's cookie >.> What eh nothing to complain about as I got a rare item when I haven't had character cookies in stock in a few weeks


----------



## Bozzil

So cute! I did the same thing! Love your set up


----------



## TykiButterfree

I have been only able to buy a special fortune cookie with bells once and it gave me a repeat table. It is lame.


----------



## MopyDream44

AndroGhostx said:


> I have a theory about fortunte cookies if someone can comfirm it. I think that character fortune cookies spawning may be linked to the amount of Leaf Tickets you have. For awhile, I was only getting regular cookies, and I have about 70 Leaf Tickets, which I spent on KK's guitar, and that brought me down to like 30 Leaf Tickets. Well this morning with that amount of Leaf Tickets, the Marshal and Rosie cookies were in stock.
> 
> So my question is, are the amount of Leaf Tickets on hand related to what is in stock? Does the game not stock any character cookies because it wants me to use Leaf Tickets to buy a character cookie? ._.
> 
> Luckily, I got Marshal's Pastry stand thing from the cookie this morning. So 1 out of 4 memories lol. I got another Blue Pop Stand/Stage from Rosie's cookie >.> What eh nothing to complain about as I got a rare item when I haven't had character cookies in stock in a few weeks



I have around 600 bells, so I can't confirm this theory. that said, 4 special cookies have appeared in my shop even though I have a high amount of bells. I would be interested in knowing what shows up for you today. I suspect that having two special cookies show up was just luck (congratz btw). Either way, let us know what happens today!


----------



## AndroGhostX

MopyDream44 said:


> I have around 600 bells, so I can't confirm this theory. that said, 4 special cookies have appeared in my shop even though I have a high amount of bells. I would be interested in knowing what shows up for you today. I suspect that having two special cookies show up was just luck (congratz btw). Either way, let us know what happens today!



I'm talking about Leaf Tickets only, not bells. And I believe my theory is wrong xD Today I got two regular cookies, so unfortunately it really is based on luck! At least I know I can start saving up my Leaf Tickets without hindering my chances for 5000 bell cookies~


----------



## Ras

Yeah, I had like 111 leaf tickets today and there was a Marshal cookie for sale. It just had a chair in it.  I don't see the specials offered very often, though.

One other possible wrinkle: I wanted a shot at those launch lights, so I did buy a Filbert cookie about a day before the Marshal cookie showed up. Maybe they throw you a bone if you spend tickets. I don't know because I don't plan to do it very often at all.


----------



## Bcat

Today I decided to buy a Marshall cookie. I told myself I’d be happy with whatever I got so long as it wasn’t another maid hat. I got a maid hat. 
I decided to go again. Because what are the odds of getting two of those in a row right??


I’m officially done with the cookies from now on. Never again.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> Today I decided to buy a Marshall cookie. I told myself I’d be happy with whatever I got so long as it wasn’t another maid hat. I got a maid hat.
> I decided to go again. Because what are the odds of getting two of those in a row right??
> View attachment 216482
> I’m officially done with the cookies from now on. Never again.



Oh no!  I'm so sorry hun.  I've been getting only duplicates too.  Granted, they're cafe chairs and I want more chairs, but it's still depressing when you buy cookie after cookie and get the same thing over and over.


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh no!  I'm so sorry hun.  I've been getting only duplicates too.  Granted, they're cafe chairs and I want more chairs, but it's still depressing when you buy cookie after cookie and get the same thing over and over.



Yeah it sucks. We've said it a million times but they need to do something about the duplicates when they cost so much. Glad you're at least getting duplicates of what you want though!


----------



## PizzaHorse

AndroGhostx said:


> Am I the only one having really bad luck with the character fortune cookies? All I have had in stock are 500 bell ones for the past like 3 or so weeks! And not once have I had a Hopkins in stock!



Haven't seen a Hopkins one at all and yeah, just been getting 500s for days.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Idek how yall affording these cookies lol


----------



## Angel-Rae

I’m beginning to get really disheartened with the damn cookies. I get so many duplicates.  I seem to get mainly Timmy or Tommy cookies for my tunas or Kois when I’d prefer clothing coookies. I have two toasters t who gnomes two gar age bins. And other random stuff that I would never display. I rarely get the 5000 cookies I think I’ve had about four or five but the last two have been duplicates. And the last two cookies I bought with leaf tickets were also duplicates.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> Idek how yall affording these cookies lol



It's easy when you get money for your birthday and don't have anything better to spend it on lmao.


----------



## Justin

AndroGhostx said:


> I have a theory about fortunte cookies if someone can comfirm it. I think that character fortune cookies spawning may be linked to the amount of Leaf Tickets you have. For awhile, I was only getting regular cookies, and I have about 70 Leaf Tickets, which I spent on KK's guitar, and that brought me down to like 30 Leaf Tickets. Well this morning with that amount of Leaf Tickets, the Marshal and Rosie cookies were in stock.
> 
> So my question is, are the amount of Leaf Tickets on hand related to what is in stock? Does the game not stock any character cookies because it wants me to use Leaf Tickets to buy a character cookie? ._.



Wow, that would be a whole new level of evil if true.


----------



## calamitybot

I despise the stupid fortune cookies. So far, I've bought 3 Hopkin's game cookies. In TWO of them I got the game display stand!!! The other item I got was a gamecube, so at least I have that going for me, but still. I spent 100 leaf tickets on stupid display stands that I'm never even going to use.


----------



## shunishu

is there a complete list of the new timmy&tommy fortune cookie items? i keep getting new items but cant find a list&pics anywhere.. not even in the datamine?


----------



## Angel-Rae

I hardly ever get the 5,000 cookies and I also have two display stands. I don’t even know what they do. As for my Tommy and Timmy cookies to add to my gnome and garbage collection I am racking up the showers now. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



shunishu said:


> is there a complete list of the new timmy&tommy fortune cookie items? i keep getting new items but cant find a list&pics anywhere.. not even in the datamine?




http://www.perfectly-nintendo.com/a...l-you-need-to-know-list-of-cookies-available/


----------



## Ras

I’m going to say it: Angel’s a big ol’ green apple head! 

(I was a red apple head, but it didn’t really fit me)


----------



## LuciaMew

AndroGhostx said:


> I have a theory about fortunte cookies if someone can comfirm it. I think that character fortune cookies spawning may be linked to the amount of Leaf Tickets you have. For awhile, I was only getting regular cookies, and I have about 70 Leaf Tickets, which I spent on KK's guitar, and that brought me down to like 30 Leaf Tickets. Well this morning with that amount of Leaf Tickets, the Marshal and Rosie cookies were in stock.
> 
> So my question is, are the amount of Leaf Tickets on hand related to what is in stock? Does the game not stock any character cookies because it wants me to use Leaf Tickets to buy a character cookie? ._.
> 
> Luckily, I got Marshal's Pastry stand thing from the cookie this morning. So 1 out of 4 memories lol. I got another Blue Pop Stand/Stage from Rosie's cookie >.> What eh nothing to complain about as I got a rare item when I haven't had character cookies in stock in a few weeks


I don?t know if this is a coincidence but my account used to have around 2k leaf ticket few weeks prior to Hopkins cookie event. For almost a week, I didn?t get any special cookies that are sold for 5k. It wasn?t until I burned most of them in Hopkins cookie due to the fear of not getting any new special cookie that I began to see some special cookies in the shelves. When I finally reached over 500 leaf tickets few days ago, I began to experiment the same situation that I had when I got 2k leaf ticket, no special cookies for me . My friend?s account on the other hand keeps getting special cookies for 5k and her leaf ticket is always below 50. She had purchased Hopkins cookies twice this week. I really hope someone can find out what the rate of these special cookie appearing in the game is.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Some of you guys are lucky enough to get the item needed to unlock the memory, where we all gave up too quickly.


----------



## Bcat

So this happened to me yesterday.



I now have 2 memory items. Neither of which are the ones I want. wish we could trade.


----------



## AndroGhostX

Bcat said:


> So this happened to me yesterday.
> View attachment 216605
> 
> I now have 2 memory items. Neither of which are the ones I want. wish we could trade.



Even then.. You are lucky! I didn't even get 1 Hopkins cookie for the duration of the event, spent probably 150 LT just to get 3 3DS. I did get Marshal's memory item but I really don't want it.

I actually like this event. I just wished the stock rate was higher for character cookies. And I wish this was a permanent event.


----------



## Bcat

AndroGhostx said:


> Even then.. You are lucky! I didn't even get 1 Hopkins cookie for the duration of the event, spent probably 150 LT just to get 3 3DS. I did get Marshal's memory item but I really don't want it.
> 
> I actually like this event. I just wished the stock rate was higher for character cookies. And I wish this was a permanent event.



Lol Ive actually had 4 Hopkins cookies for sale for bells over the course of the event. Each 1 a different console, no display stands or dupes.
I have the best luck with everything I don’t really want. Wish I could give you the switch and I could have your kitchen! 
And agreed. This event should be permanent for as much as hey cost.


----------



## Ras

To add data, I’ve recently built back up to about 229 tickets (I’ve never spent money on this game) and I had a $5000 Filbert yesterday and a $5000 Marshall today. I also saw a couple when my ticket count was much lower.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> So this happened to me yesterday.
> View attachment 216605
> 
> I now have 2 memory items. Neither of which are the ones I want. wish we could trade.



Lucky.  Do you remember what your character did when you got the memory items?  Mine did the exclamation point emotion on a pop star cookie yesterday, which I thought meant I got the memory item until it was just a blue pop star stage.  I mean, I wanted to get a stage of some kind anyway but the disappointment was still there.


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lucky.  Do you remember what your character did when you got the memory items?  Mine did the exclamation point emotion on a pop star cookie yesterday, which I thought meant I got the memory item until it was just a blue pop star stage.  I mean, I wanted to get a stage of some kind anyway but the disappointment was still there.



Thanks! Pretty sure with this one I did the musical note animation, but I remember seeing the exclamation point in the past and it was just a dupe.


----------



## Flare

*gasp* I got quite lucky with today's cookies! 
Btw, has anyone here finished at least one of the cookie sets?


----------



## AndroGhostX

Lucky! Have yet to get Stitches cookies. I keep getting regular cookies. I am halfway on completion of Filbert and Rosie and missing the memory item in both of those. The other day I got 2 Marshal cookies which gave me an item I was missing so I'm at 6/10 now with the memory item. I do have 1 more stamp until I have a complete card, but I think I'm going to wait until close to the end of Rosie, Filbert, and Marshal's cookies before getting a stamp and using the card on one of them. Or I may use 50 LT and use on Stitches to get the 10th stamp.


----------



## Bcat

i got a stitches cookie for bells today! It was only the pants, but I wanted those anyways. I hope I get more free marshall and rosie cookies before they go away.


----------



## MopyDream44

It has been weeks since I've seen a special character cookie stocked for bells in my market. Last I checked I got a total of 5 special character cookies via bells. I'd wager I'm up to 7 now. Is ANYONE else having the most horrible luck with buying the special cookies for bells?


----------



## AndroGhostX

MopyDream44 said:


> It has been weeks since I've seen a special character cookie stocked for bells in my market. Last I checked I got a total of 5 special character cookies via bells. I'd wager I'm up to 7 now. Is ANYONE else having the most horrible luck with buying the special cookies for bells?



Me! It's weeks before I get any character cookies. The funny part is that I have yet to get all of the normal items/clothing from 500 bells cookies despite getting so many in stock.


Edit! I got Filbert's memory item today! So all I need is Rosie's which is really the only one I want xD and Stitches', but I haven't gotten any Stitches cookies in stock


----------



## RNRita

You have one stamp card? You need ten cards to get the memory items. I didn’t know that till I tried to trade...


----------



## AndroGhostX

RNRita said:


> You have one stamp card? You need ten cards to get the memory items. I didn’t know that till I tried to trade...



I have all of memory items besides rosie and stitches and never got hopkins. I got those from the 5000 bell cookies.


----------



## senjir

I spent way too real money buying leaf tickets to buy Marshal's pastry cookies before they went away.  The odds of getting the memory item (pastry-shop kitchen) are way too small or I am just extremely unlucky.  I will not be trying to get Lily's or Stitches's cookies as I need to still buy groceries and pay bills.  To give you an idea on how many I had to buy, after giving Gulliver 10 of these cookie prizes, I still had 15 pastry-shop chairs, 10 pastry-shop chairs, 9 pastry-shop lace hats, 7 pastry-shop dresses.  Really not happy although I know I spent the cash, so it is my fault.


----------



## Flare

I wish they made the character fortune cookies a possible gift from the specific villager when completing a request, like make Marshal give Pastry Shop Cookies and make Lily give Hydrangea Cookies. 

Looks like today is the last day that Filbert, Rosie, and Marshal's cookies will be here, I'm glad I got all of Marshal's items before they went away.


----------



## biker

Yeah I also would like to know if anyone was able to complete any of the sets. Like everybody said, I spent a total amount of 900 leaf tickets (and around 2 or 3 daily marshal cookie) and still missed 2 of the items (the counter and the cake tower).
So yeah probably Nintendo forcing us to buy them with real money in order to "increase the lucky".


----------

